# Help! Lost Dog South Boulder Creek



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm sorry, that's horrible to hear. About where did this happen? I assume it's in one of the spots where the Walker Ranch trail comes down to the river? This would either be near the bridge after coming down the staircase or descending down from the trailhead (counter clockwise) to the river? 

I don't think there's anywhere this section cliffs out too badly, so I would think you could walk the entire way downstream along the banks, you might just have to bushwhack through the brush in parts.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

That section of creek is most certainly walkable....

iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wwZBMH3VOfI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## amgriffi1 (Jun 25, 2013)

per my friend that has been hiking it for two days looking for her dog it is not... I am not an expert on the area but this is what I am told. If anyone is interested in helping just call me. Thanks!


----------



## amgriffi1 (Jun 25, 2013)

I guess when the water is lower you can walk but for now it is super high...maybe too high to kayak...I don't know.


----------



## dernt (Jun 27, 2013)

Hey Chris,

She is looking for a much loved family member and she has been at it since the incident. Don't you think if it is walkable she would have? Thanks for marginalizing the effort put into finding this lost friend. 



CGM said:


> That section of creek is most certainly walkable....
> 
> iframe width="420" height="315" src="FIND THAT FUCKING DOG - YouTube" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'll bet he was just tying to help.

I spoke to Aaron on the phone. Is what she describing south boulder below gross?
If so, looks as though the flow is G2G. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Jacob (May 22, 2005)

Below Walker Ranch and above Eldorado means it's the stretch of lower SBC down from Martin Gulch (lowest bridge on the Walker Ranch loop). It's Class IV to the small reservoir above the 30 foot class-Whee! dam drop. There is no trail and river right is completely cliffed out in many places; no way to hike this section at all. The only way out of the canyon on river right is to hike a couple hundred feet straight up (as I found out after sticking my boat under a sieve a few years back). I'd go tomorrow if anybody else is up for it.

Mitch
303.9-oh-9.5263


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

This is very sad to hear. I wish you the best of luck. Hopefully a crew will rally to find your dog. What kind of dog is it? I wouldn't be able to get in there until Saturday. So sad that the dog was concerned/trying to help its owner when it fell in. They truly are man's best friend.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the dog, hope it is found safe.

Somebody needs to be a jerk here, so I will volunteer.

Per Boulder County Open Space rules: all dogs at Walker Ranch need to be on a leash!


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

dernt said:


> Hey Chris,
> 
> She is looking for a much loved family member and she has been at it since the incident. Don't you think if it is walkable she would have? Thanks for marginalizing the effort put into finding this lost friend.


Easy, easy. It IS walkable. CGM is just stating a fact. I would advise river left (north side) and taking binoculars to scan things closely. There's one spot where searchers will have to walk up high away from water level, but they can get back down shortly afterwards and from up high they can still scan the part they're missing at river level. Keep in mind that anything lost in a river usually ends up pinned by the current on something stationary. Upstream sides of rocks and trees down in the water are the likely places to look.

Sorry about your friend's tragedy. I'm a total dog lover and yeah, I know they're family. I had a friend lose his golden retriever in Eldo during high water a few years back when he looked away for a second. It was swept down south boulder creek all the way to baseline. Didn't make it and he took it really, really hard. I hope your friend's outcome is different. Also very glad its not your friend people are looking for since her being swept away could have been the outcome quite easily, too.

People have been running the creek all season, even when it's been 50% higher yet than it is now. There will be people running the creek over the next few days. You did the right thing posting on this site. Lots of folks here would like to help.


----------



## Mundy (Jun 26, 2013)

*My dog is still missing*

Thanks Mitch. Thats my dog and I work at the Humane Society. We were just getting a drink of water at the calm part and one of my dogs got caught in a current and I jumped in after him and we both got swept under. I managed to grab him and plaster us to the rock right before the waterfall when my other dog jumped in to save me and he got swept into the rapids. The 3 of us nearly died but somehow I managed to lift my 70# dog out of water and get him to safety while I looked for the other one. I have been scouring the creek sides for 5 days now and I've climbed all the way down to the resorvoir. I have had help from rangers, animal control, BES, but I need eyes form the water. I need to know what happened or if he's dead or alive or hurt and needs me. He is a 50 pound springer mix and he's a great swimmer so I'm hoping there's still a chance. If anyone wants to paddle down there this weekend I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Mundy (Jun 26, 2013)

I meant Rich, not Mitch. I've tried every possible option I can think of to find him


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

This is heartbreaking, Mundy. I'll be continuing to send postitive thoughts your way.


Hey Rich, as a matter of fact, NO, nobody needs to be a jerk here. How about finding an ounce of compassion?



> Sorry to hear about the dog, hope it is found safe.
> 
> Somebody needs to be a jerk here, so I will volunteer.
> 
> Per Boulder County Open Space rules: all dogs at Walker Ranch need to be on a leash!


----------



## Mundy (Jun 26, 2013)

I've been down there every day for 5 days with rangers and other hikers and it is not easily walkable.


----------



## Mundy (Jun 26, 2013)

I actually did hike all the way down to the res and dam from the bridge and it was sketchy! I scanned all I could, had binocculars, but there's some areas of creekside I could not see


----------



## dernt (Jun 27, 2013)

Schizzle said:


> Easy, easy. It IS walkable. CGM is just stating a fact.


No, not walkable. See Jacob's post. Might be hikable for an experienced person with climbing ability. And CGM was being a troll. Look at the douchebag Adam Sandler link he include.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I feel absolutely terrible for you. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. I am praying that your doggy swam to shore and has been rescued by some kind people that will return him/her to you.


----------

